# Wind up watches and clocks



## Lorene2201 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does any one know where you can find wind uo watches or clocks. 


Lorene


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have seen them at our K-mart ... or you could try lehamns. (see link)

https://www.lehmans.com/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good post I was ust looking for that stuff myself. I remember I used to se the plastic cased us gi wind up watches all over the place for small money. But they appear to all be gone as I was unable to locate some reasonably priced plain jane wind up wrist watches If your will ing ot pay 50 dollars or so you can get em found them at amazon for about that, And there are pocket watches around as well. Wind up clocks I have seen at walmart I"m pretty sure the counter top type alarm clocks but I could be wring as I haven' tlooked closely for a while. If you find somthing good let us know if I find anything better I"ll post links too.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Good thought. I had not considered it so will have to do some looking myself


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I buy mine off of eBay. I have several pocket watches (mostly late 1800's through early 1900's) and they work great. I also have a few newer pocket watches and wrist watches. I made sure that I have one for each of us in the family. You can pickup wind-ups for very little, if your patient.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I found one last year at a yard sale not 5 miles from home..cost me a whole $1!!
It's orange and says Cleveland Browns??


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a pocket watch that my daughters ex got in Germany. It's a really nice one. Where you would get one I don't know.
I also have a wind up wrist watch that I got last year for Christmas. She got it from a catalog. i'm not sure which one.
I saw my ultimate wind up at a gun show earlier this year. It was a U.S.Army pocket watch that had a 24 hour dial instead of the standard 12. It was only $500...LOL I wish I could have got it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Go to ebay and in the search type in "wind up alarm clock"... there are some really good ones right now.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

You can also try second hand shops pawn shops and goodwill 
Grage sale finds are usually the best I have 1 21 jewel watch from grmany early fifties $2 at a grage sale the case is gold that was a good score .....


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I think we got our wristwatches on Ebay & the wind-clock somewhere on Amazon.com.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just make sure you keep an eye on them now when you can verify the correct time. If they're not keeping correct time you can have them fixed for fairly inexpensive.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If it is the end of the world, who cares what time it is... .LOL

I don't have a watch or clock and if SHTF then I will do things on my time not someone else's. Besides, if you forget to wind it then you are screwed as to the actual time... LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cnsper said:


> If it is the end of the world, who cares what time it is... .LOL
> 
> I don't have a watch or clock and if SHTF then I will do things on my time not someone else's. Besides, if you forget to wind it then you are screwed as to the actual time... LOL


True but they are ratter nice to have when the power is out for a few weeks ... Just saying.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the vermont country store sells both wind up alarm clocks as well as wind up wrist watches. Personally, Im buying a manual typewriter from them for Christmas. They carry all kinds of 'obsolete' and hard to find items. 
www.vermontcountrystore.com


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

LOL! cnsper reminded me of a funny one. When I got my wind up wrist watch I wound it up and set it on the table. I never were a watch that wont keep good time. Well I came back later to check that it was keeping time. It had stopped. I was pissed because it had stopped, broke and it was new. Then I remembered, You have to wind it to keep it going! I felt stupid......


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You can still buy both mechanical watches and self winding ones. Do a search on Google and many will pop up. I know that on some of the Army store sites they sell a reproduction of the World War 2 military watch with a presentation case. I buy my wind up clocks from places like KMart. 

The high end mechanical watches are pretty pricey items. Most of them are made in Switzerland. I do not know of any US made watches any more. Hamilton was sold out to the Swiss several years back and Timex is now made in China. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought one at Goodwill a few months back for $1. Seemed like a good item to have if the power grid went down. At the same time if society comes to an end I am not sure if I will care what time it is.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bought a big ben wind up alarm clock at mills fleet farm, keeps good time an I use it cause ya never know when the power gonna go round here.

I got a couple wind up pocket watches, don't wear a wrist watch much cause to dangerous fer my job. I'm sure they still be available, might just have ta google em be all.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone have experience with kinetic powered watches, these are the ones that are supposed to charge from regular body movement. I'm kinda interested in getting one, since you don't have to wind them up, even though I suspect they are a helluva lot more expensive than your standard wind up.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

cnsper said:


> If it is the end of the world, who cares what time it is... .LOL
> 
> I don't have a watch or clock and if SHTF then I will do things on my time not someone else's. Besides, if you forget to wind it then you are screwed as to the actual time... LOL


Everyone in my retreat group is required to have a wind-up watch, so we know when to relieve each other if we're doing LP/OP duty. But I also have a windup alarm clock that we use bedside.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

besides wind up watches and alarm clocks ..... 1 hour egg timers can turn out to be a bonus .... multitude of various uses .....


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent post . This is an item that I completely missed in my general preparations . I will remedy this as soon as possible . I remember as a kid my Dad had this beautiful wind up alarm clock that he brought home from Germany when he was stationed there . I smell a new project , I want to find one of those .


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just found this at Sportsmansguide.com

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/pulsar-kinetic-bip-watch.aspx?a=918447

Kinetic watch

Peter


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

we found our wind up clocks at walmart. I was looking for wind up watches but the prices for new ones are ridiculous imo. So I went with a solar watch from casio. I'm still looking for a wind up wrist watch tho, but I'm not in a tizzy over it. I'd even go for a pocket watch. I did see an advertizement for a local clock and watch repair shop. I think I may stop in or call them to see if they have any in stock


----------

